# Best tube for 3/8 steel



## Amarsbar

Like the title says I just want to know the best tube for 3/8 steel


----------



## squirrel squasher

Single 1842


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks for the quick respond!! Im just torn between 1842 slingle and 2040 double


----------



## Amarsbar

What would you reccomend


----------



## M.J

Single 1842 works fine.


----------



## oldmiser

Yup I like 1842 tubing sibgle loop tube....3 1/2" for the fork end....5" long Plus 1 1/2 " loop thru the pouch & tied....

The tube set is pretty zippy for speed & has some good smack down power....May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Single 2040 is enough.


----------



## M.J

Henry in Panama said:


> Single 2040 is enough.


That's true, too.
I always shoot better with thinner tubes, also.


----------



## ash

I like single 1745. 1842 is "enough" and 2040 works, but it is nowhere near as much fun as the right length of the heavier stuff.


----------



## NaturalFork

For 3/8 I have been using 1745 in a pseudo taper setup. I like it. 1745s are my favorite tubes.


----------



## hashbrown

Don't forget Hygenic small tubes! I like them looped or pseudo tapered for 3/8. They perform pretty good and the pull is super light.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

Tapered 1745


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Looped 2040s are my favorite for 3/8 steel. There is a lot of waisted energy but hey it's like shooting a .50cal, not at all nessisary but it's fun with alil extra power


----------



## Byudzai

I've been rocking 9" of looped 2040s because they're easy to attach and the longer tubes make for an easy pull. Only gets me about 190 fps but for indoor plinking it works and there's little strain on the tubes so I suspect they'll last longer.


----------



## VillageSniper

I haven't tried the 2040 tubes yet. I originally bought the Tex light Black tubes (Hygenic), they were slow with the 3/8" (150 fps) unless looped. Then they shot a bit over 200 with an easy, comfortable draw weight that I can hold back and up to 225 fps really stretched back (a bit past my ear). I shoot with a fixed anchor point, around 29", without trying to stretch them, normally, beyond my cheekbone. I do like these tubes because they are so comfortable. I then tried the Hygenic amber medium tubes and they are very nice as well used singly (looped they are powerful but the draw weight is a bit much). They reached speeds up to 210 fps without trying anything special, and the pull weight is comfortable. I tried some orange dub dub (singles), and it is fast 225+, but the draw seems a bit tougher and they have more recoil, and can seemingly handle a lot more weight. Recently I bought some 1842 and made some loops to go on my new G2 scout and they are the fastest that I have tried yet, with a bit more weight than the Tex light black. They were shooting yesterday over my chrony 225+, no sweat. When I stretched them beyond my usual anchor they were hitting 245-250 fps. I will try the 1842 singles, but I also shoot the 107 sterling bands cut around 6.75" and they work great for plinking and target work. Plenty of speed and accurate.

Vs


----------



## SharpshooterJD

I've been shooting single 2040s really short and they work great for everyday shooting or target practice. They are very durable and they shoot 3/8s steel at a fast enough speed to hit what your aiming at. But obviously not blazing fast. I'm going to try single 1842s on my next ss I make so ill tell you how those work out for me.


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks but now im just unsure between 1745, 1840 and 2040.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

1745 tapered


----------



## SharpshooterJD

It depends on what you want if you don't care about speed you just want accuracy then single 2040s are really cheap and work great. I just tried some single 1842s and they are really fast but for flat out target shooting they have a little too heavy of a draw weight. I see no reason to use 1745s just cause they are heavier doesn't mean they are faster. They might be faster but unless your'e hunting, which 3/8 steel is generally to small for, then it's not worth the extra draw weight. So that's pretty much all you need to know now you just have to make a decision. Id recommend just getting 10 feet of 2040 and 1842 then you have options and you can get over 10 band sets out of that much. Hope this helped! Thanks Josh


----------



## Amarsbar

That's a great idea and exactly what i'm going to do!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Awesome glad I could help!


----------



## crapshot

single 7/32 amber tube from simple shot good to


----------



## eggy22

i like this thread .


----------



## Amarsbar

I just thought i would put it out there because 3/8 or 9.5mm steel is very popular, well at least from what i have heard


----------



## Amarsbar

10m of 1842 and 10m of 2040


----------



## Amarsbar

By the way does anyone know how long it takes for dankung to ship to the UK


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Did you buy it from them or simple shot?


----------



## Amarsbar

LOL i ordered it 7 days ago but still no show  cant wait for it to finally arrive!


----------



## Dwight

M J,

I hope I am responding to your posted response, and that this is not considered to rude.

I just want to let you know I'm in Martinsville, IN. I would really like to shoot, visit, compete with an experienced shooter occasionally.

I'm a novice SS shooter, but from a serious archery background. Am retired.

I believe you are in Lafayette. I would be willing to make the drive to get acquainted, and, or, you are of course welcome to visit me.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

If you are into shooting the 3/8 steel, you would be best with the 1842s


----------



## europunk

What speed are you y’all getting with 1842 single tubes for 5/16 (31 grain) and 3/8 (54 grain)? I shoot full butterfly frameless 57” draw and I think my chrono is off my 5/16 is 242fps 3/8 221fps Does that sound right?


----------

